# 2 Aquarium with Sump, bio media and plumbing for Sale



## delndave (Nov 19, 2015)

Upgrading and redesigning my fishroom. 

I have the following sets for SALE: 

SET ONE: 
1- Custom 60 gal aquarium drilled 
1- Custom 75 gal Aquarium drilled 
1- 75 gal sump with bio media and Plumbing 

SET TWO: 
1- Custom 60 Gal Aquarium drilled 
1-Custom 75 Gal Aquarium drilled 
1- 60 gal Sump with bio Media and Plumbing 

Must be sold as a set. 1 Set $350 or take both sets for $600 
Serious buyers only!

(Sorry I don't know how to post pics so if you are interested I can email you some.)


----------

